# California New Guy



## clomanto (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm Chris and just wanted to thank all of you for making my first TT purchase great. All the info. and advice I read here was perfect. I decided to join with you all now and hopefully continue to learn.

We're from Northern California (Sonoma County) and are looking to have fun with our '06 25RSS.

Thanks again.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us, even if you are a _left-coaster_.









Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi North Cal Chris
















to Outbackers! 

Glad to see another Californian around here









Happy Camping,


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Chris, congrats on your first RV purchase and you made it a good one too. Welcome to the Outbackers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME and ENJOY !!! *


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Chris...Great to see another 25RSS up here in 'God's Country" ! We spend many nights out at Doran or Dillon (just 20 minutes from Petaluma)!








Tim


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and glad to see another N. Californian. You will love your outback.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ditto to Chabbie1! Welcome to the site! Congratulation on the new TT.

Happy Outbacking
Steve



Chabbie1 said:


> Welcome and glad to see another N. Californian. You will love your outback.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

another shout out for nor-cal.

welcome aboard chris & family.

we spend a lot of time at cassini ranch & petuluma koa.

darrel


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chris! The forum sure has helped me get my start and continues to help me all the time!

Mark


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome Chris! Hope you have many years of fun in the sun with your new 25RS-S!


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome fellow West Coaster!


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello Fellow NorCal Resident and welcome to Outbackers!!!!!









We live in the Sac Valley and go up to Lawson's Landing all the time. have also been to Bodega Dunes for Thanksgiving. We also have a 25RSS and love it, bought it last year and are taking it to Yellowstone this summer. I can't wait since it will be the first extended camping trip we have taken since we bought her. Hope you enjoy your OB as much as so many others here in the group have. Happy Camping!!!!


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to this great site! I certainly am hooked on all the great information available!


----------

